# nx brake upgrade on b14



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

will ad22vf calipers fit under my 14" stock alloy 200sx se rims?


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

no


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

But the NX brakes *do* fit behind stock B14 SE-R wheels.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *But the NX brakes do fit behind stock B14 SE-R wheels. *


which are 15", right?
* NX brakes ofcourse will fit under 14" NX wheels.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

We need to be careful when we say NX brakes. We usually mean the AD22VF brakes. Many NXen were sold with garden-variety AD18VF brakes as found on SE-Rs.

I don't know if 14" NX wheels fit over AD22 brakes. I do know that 14" SE-R wheels will not fit while 15" SE-R wheels will. The 14" SE-R wheels can be made to fit by grinding a few millimeters off the caliper. Search the SE-R archives for details.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*NX2K*



bahearn said:


> *We need to be careful when we say NX brakes. We usually mean the AD22VF brakes. Many NXen were sold with garden-variety AD18VF brakes as found on SE-Rs.
> 
> I don't know if 14" NX wheels fit over AD22 brakes. I do know that 14" SE-R wheels will not fit while 15" SE-R wheels will. The 14" SE-R wheels can be made to fit by grinding a few millimeters off the caliper. Search the SE-R archives for details. *


14" NX2000 wheels WILL clear AD22VF brakes. Why? Cuz NX2000 came with AD22VF.  

BTW, I have Fastbrake 11" kit and that kit ithey're not clearing my 15" SE-R wheels. I have 17"s so I'm fine right now, but I gotta solve that problem before winter.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Allow me to rephrase:
I don't know if 14" wheels fitted to NXen equipped with AD18 brakes will fit Nxen with AD22 brakes.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *Allow me to rephrase:
> I don't know if 14" wheels fitted to NXen equipped with AD18 brakes will fit Nxen with AD22 brakes. *


Probablly not. NX1600 came with 13 inch $teelies.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

CarbonBlack200, you're still missing my point. Many NX2000 came with AD18 brakes and 14" wheels. Are those the same wheels as on the AD22 equipped NX2000? If not, do the NX2000 AD18 14" wheels fit over AD22 brakes?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what can i do 2 convert my rear brake drums into fully functional disk.. i have a 95 sentra gxe with abs.. and also will it affect abs?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Ok, I'll shut up.*



bahearn said:


> *CarbonBlack200, you're still missing my point. Many NX2000 came with AD18 brakes and 14" wheels. Are those the same wheels as on the AD22 equipped NX2000? If not, do the NX2000 AD18 14" wheels fit over AD22 brakes? *


Thanks for correcting me. I thought "ALL" NX2000 came with AD22VF brakes. I knew you want ones "with" ABS... So is that mean those are AD22 and ones with no ABS are AD18? I heard some are made in Japan and some are U.S. made....


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*LUISPEED*, you can start by *READING* the three other threads on this forum about converting B14 rear drums to rear discs.

Cripes-Amighty, what's going on with today's youth?!


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

nx2k japan made with abs ad22vf. nx2k u.s. made with or with out abs ad18. I've been talking to my local nissan parts guy and researching to find the cheapest route possible to do this upgrade. The wheel fitment is because the 14" nx2k alloys were made specifily to clear the larger brakes. Just about any 15" will clear fine as long as it has a +35-+40 offset +40 being the max. As for the fastbrake babk it says they are designed to fit behind 15" rims but I've read that some people are having fitment problems do to there wheels offset. They are haveing to but spacers to get them to clear their 15" wheels.16"+wheels shouldn't have any touble though. I think the max offset for the 15" wheels and the fastbrakes babk is like +35, but dont quote me on it.That is what I concluded from what I've read.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *CarbonBlack200, you're still missing my point. Many NX2000 came with AD18 brakes and 14" wheels. Are those the same wheels as on the AD22 equipped NX2000? If not, do the NX2000 AD18 14" wheels fit over AD22 brakes? *


Bruce, all NX2000s had the same wheels.


----------

